# Comfortable  treestand?



## crazysamey (May 16, 2009)

What is a good comfortable ladder stand? I know summit makes a great comfortable climber stand but i cant find a good comfortable ladder stand.


----------



## goob (May 16, 2009)

luxury box!


----------



## ericflowers (May 19, 2009)

Millennium makes unbelievable ladders and loc-ons.


----------



## Ta-ton-ka chips (May 19, 2009)

Millenium #1


----------



## whitworth (May 19, 2009)

*If it doesn't look like a*

lazy-boy chair, it probably ain't as comfortable.  

And most people don't want the thing to weigh over 14 pounds.  How much comfort can you put into 14 pounds?  

What we probably really need is four inch foam, inserted into a cushion with a zipper.   And a seamtress, a skill once known to women folk in the 19th century, that can sew one.  The problem isn't the treestand.  It's what we want to put under our carcass, as we attempt to sit through hours of waiting for a deer to make an appearance.  

My old treestand has foam inside a sewn cloth covering with a zipper.  A couple of years ago I replaced the foam with new unused foam.  Son, that treestand became an instantaneous $300 tree stand.  

http://www.la-z-boy.com/furniture/product.aspx?pid=5551

What we really want and what we really settle for up in a tree.


----------



## ROBD (May 22, 2009)

I went into a fabric store yesterday.  You can get foam up to 4" thick for less than $20.  They also have waterproof fabric and/or vinyl like is used on outdoor table clothes that you can have someone sew up to make a pillow.  Total will be less than $30 and would be much better than any store brand seats.


----------

